# Proud of these photos



## Rollin (15 June 2016)

...but cannot post because of Photobucket problems.

After 3 weeks of waiting we have the professional photos of one of my Shagya's jumping in a 1.15m class in France.  So if you do FB here is the link.

www.facebook.com/racerarehorses/


----------



## dixie (15 June 2016)

Oh yes, I've seen them on Facebook - love looking at the photos.  A friend of mine used to jump a grey arab up to Foxhunter so I usually link her into them as well.


----------



## Crackerz (15 June 2016)

Lovely pics!!  Well done


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (15 June 2016)

Lovely indeed! Congrats!!


----------



## Leo Walker (15 June 2016)

There you go


----------



## cundlegreen (15 June 2016)

Great to see how well your stallion is jumping, but for professional photos, they could have got a side angle or cut out all the things behind. I photograph mine competing a lot, and if I'd taken a pic like that, I'd have deleted it!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (15 June 2016)

Some scope!!!


----------



## Rollin (16 June 2016)

Frankie Cob, Thank you so much for posting for me.

Cundle Green, I was happy to purchase the professional photos.  I cannot take pics in the arena. They have been well received by Shagya breeders in France, USA, Germany, Denmark, Holland and Eastern Europe.  

I wanted to demonstrate the scope of a 15.3hh horse who competed as an endurance horse until he was 6 years of age and only started competing as a SJ in France last summer.  His full sister has qualified for the French National Championships in Fontainebleau.  For me it is all about demonstrating how 'rare horses' can compete with warmbloods and the reasons we should preserve them and their genes.

Thank you all for your comments.

Work in progress is a 3 YO home bred pure Cleveland Bay filly.  I hope she too will surprise people.


----------



## cundlegreen (16 June 2016)

Rollin said:



			Frankie Cob, Thank you so much for posting for me.

Cundle Green, I was happy to purchase the professional photos.  I cannot take pics in the arena. They have been well received by Shagya breeders in France, USA, Germany, Denmark, Holland and Eastern Europe.  

I wanted to demonstrate the scope of a 15.3hh horse who competed as an endurance horse until he was 6 years of age and only started competing as a SJ in France last summer.  His full sister has qualified for the French National Championships in Fontainebleau.  For me it is all about demonstrating how 'rare horses' can compete with warmbloods and the reasons we should preserve them and their genes.

Thank you all for your comments.

Work in progress is a 3 YO home bred pure Cleveland Bay filly.  I hope she too will surprise people.
		
Click to expand...

My comment was really that the photos didn't do your boy justice, not having a dig at you purchasing them. He would have been more impressive from a side on view. There's no doubt that he has an engine. Be interesting how far he goes SJ, or are you more interested in the endurance for him?


----------



## Rollin (16 June 2016)

Cundle Green we had enormous difficulty getting photos from this photographer as they don't normally supply jpegs -just glossies, which we were obliged to buy.  I have other shots at other venues on my FB page but getting them on this forum is the difficulty.  My two sons arrive next week, I hope they can sort my photo bucket problem!!

He will continue jumping.  Under the French system, stallions have 3 years to 'perform' for the full stud book approval following grading.  He was not ready to start jumping 95cm at 4/5 years of age, we went down the endurance route because it was easy for him.  He completed 3rd 90km in December of his 6th year.  It was always our intention to jump him.

We never planned to breed Shagya our plan was to use good Shagya stallions for some of our CB mares to produce eventers/show jumpers.  After we visited the Hungarian National Stud to see stallions, we made a decision to breed Shagya Arabs too.  ALWAYS with jumping/eventing in mind.

His sister is taller and stronger than he was at the same age so she started jumping 95cm at the age of 5.  She has done very well this year (now 6) jumping clear rounds 8 times out 9 outings, some young horses get jumped over 20 times to get to Fontainebleau but we won't do that.   I think British Affiliated SJ is much better for young horses.  Life here has other benefits.  Sorry if this sounds a bit rambling!!


----------



## Clodagh (16 June 2016)

He looks amazing, he really seems to love it as well, he tucks those toes up, doesn't he?


----------



## Rollin (16 June 2016)

Clodagh said:



			He looks amazing, he really seems to love it as well, he tucks those toes up, doesn't he?
		
Click to expand...

Yes he really does enjoy it, a reason I like the Candide shot because it shows his happy face.  He loved his endurance too he would come in from 90km ears pricked and just damp under his saddle cloth.


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (17 June 2016)

I was watching the video you have of him on your FB page and my word, he's steaming around the course loving every minute of it! He has that 'let me at 'em' attitude that makes him so much fun to watch. I've fallen a bit out of love with Sj because the horses often seem very mechanical. I was raised in the days of Marion Mould and Stroller, in the sixties where Stroller would bounce around a course eating it up with a spoon and not fazed by anything, and the whole round was a joy to watch. Your boy reminded me of what I loved about SJ when I was a young 'un.


----------



## Rollin (17 June 2016)

Tetrach, I too remember Stroller - not me jumping him!!!  

Whatever our horses do they have to enjoy it.  My first horse was bought for ride and drive, he loved being driven and got excited the minute he saw me wheel out the cart.

Rules seem to have changed in France to enable young horses to start in Club classes (60cm)and then move into the cycle lire or classique but when he was graded they could not do both.  I thought it was a high pressure system and we see plenty of train crashes on our rounds.


----------

